# 09 Zero loss



## spinningsf (May 20, 2008)

If i were to just buy the 09 rival shifters but use 08 F/R der would it give me the zero loss function?


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

yes..


----------



## CXinME (Oct 12, 2004)

correct

any 09 shifter or 08 red shifter will have zero loss for the rear derailleur


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

spinningsf said:


> If i were to just buy the 09 rival shifters but use 08 F/R der would it give me the zero loss function?


Yes. Zero loss is built into the shifter , not the derailleur.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

CXinME said:


> correct
> 
> any 09 shifter or 08 red shifter will have zero loss for the rear derailleur


Actually, I _think_ it's just the FRONT shifter that gains 'zero loss' w/'09 Rival.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

jtferraro said:


> Actually, I _think_ it's just the FRONT shifter that gains 'zero loss' w/'09 Rival.


Yup...zero loss only in front for Rival and Force for '09.


----------

